# Brine Shrimp vs Mysis Shrimp



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

My Six lines and little clowny don't wanna eat mysis shrimp, but they are fighting over brine shrimp.

Is there any difference in taste between brine and mysis? 

I know brine doesn't have much nutrition value, but even my corals are eating them and refuse mysis.

Thank you!

Claude


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never tried to eat them so I have no idea which tastes better 

What you can do is treat the brine with selcon. It may also be that the mysis is too big for them to eat? Try chopping the mysis up so it is the same size as the brine and then mix it in with the brine.

Start with 10% mysis 90% brine, then the following week try 20% mysis 80% brine and so on.

If you eat fish, try cutting off a small piece before you cook it and chop it up fine and see if they like it. My wrasses like octopus, squid, shrimp pollok(sp?), cod, and scallops. 

Juliefish's fish like a bit of uncooked salmon


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim said:


> I've never tried to eat them so I have no idea which tastes better


I know, it's a dumb question 

I bought baby mysis. It is smaller than brine. I don't remember the brand, but it is from BA.

The only thing I noticed, brine in water holds shape, mysis disintegrate in tank (breaks in pieces)

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i have yet to try mysis (planning to though) but i feed brine shrimp, my corals, pistol and goby loves them! i also feed some ground freshwater shrimps


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

What most stores sell is a species of Mysis shrimp cultivated in China. My fish even scavangers refuse to eat that crap. It has a fairly low protein level. The Canadian mysis shrimp that is also available at the stores has 59% protein and is eaten by most fish. For small fish it should be chopped. The packages are more expensive but contain all shrimp and no water therefore going a lot further. http://www.mysis.com/


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

TankCla said:


> I know, it's a dumb question
> 
> I bought baby mysis. It is smaller than brine. I don't remember the brand, but it is from BA.
> 
> ...


Is this Big Als brand of frozen Mysis? I use frozen PE Mysis and it doesn't break apart. I still treat it witrh selcon to add to the nutrition.

Another option to try is to get a shrip from one of the chinese grocery stores and chop it up in a food processor. My fish are particular to tiger shrimp


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

as far as I know:
Mysis is freshwater
Brine is saltwater

All I know is everything in my tank hates anything that I give them except NLS pellets.....
Even my fire shrimp will wait for the pellets to drop instead of eating mysis, brine, or cyclopeeze. I mean I know i'm a cheap bastard but that doesn't mean my aquarium has to be also


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> as far as I know:
> Mysis is freshwater
> Brine is saltwater
> 
> ...


ahahha awesome! i fish my fish were like that !!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> All I know is everything in my tank hates anything that I give them except NLS pellets.....


They are crazy about Instant Ocean pellets, but I had phosphate from this type of food and I wanna go only frozen or home made.

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

be careful because frozen foods can be bad for polluting your water as well


----------

